# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  help with some translation

## ankitj2

hi! for my russian exam i have to write an essay about the things i see inside my room. can someone please translate this for me? 
I live in residence of UBC. I live with my roomate in my room. I have a study desk. I study there. I have a laptop with big speakers. I listen to music on it. My bed is very nice and comfortable. in the shelf, there are many russian, spanish, science books. i also have many pictures of my school and posters on the wall. i never study in the library. it is very quiet.

----------


## Аллан

If this is for your exam, shouldn't you be sitting down with the dictionaries and writing this for yourself? 
Besides, someone here could do it, but slip this in as a joke, though you might not find it funny when your essay comes back: Я не написал это.  Некто из интернета написал это для меня.  ::  
I'm sure people will help with words that you can't find in the dictionary, they have done so for me  ::  ; but since this is for an exam, you should build the sentences yourself.

----------


## ankitj2

listen punk ... its my essay and i can cheat on the exam if i want to. wuts ur problem buddy? everone in my class is doing it. we just gota prepare it and write it down in da exam.

----------


## drew881

> da exam.

 da exam, speak some normal english for once.  Its so annoying to read when people try to act like the @@@@ by typing that way.  No help from me

----------


## Pravit

> listen punk ... its my essay and i can cheat on the exam if i want to. wuts ur problem buddy? everone in my class is doing it. we just gota prepare it and write it down in da exam.

 Yeah, you're really going to get help from us with that attitude. What the hell are you studying Russian for if you don't do any work or learn anything? 
I propose we ignore all of this guy's requests for help in the future.

----------


## Линдзи

> I propose we ignore all of this guy's requests for help in the future.

 Ignore?  Nay.  I propose we mock.

----------


## Pravit

Good idea. Ankitj/i/2/ and all aliases, I MOCK you!

----------


## Jasper May

I'm certain that if you try some sentences yourself though, people around this yer forum'll be happy to correct it.

----------


## Friendy

> listen punk ... its my essay and i can cheat on the exam if i want to. wuts ur problem buddy? everone in my class is doing it. we just gota prepare it and write it down in da exam.
> 			
> 		  Yeah, you're really going to get help from us with that attitude. What the hell are you studying Russian for if you don't do any work or learn anything?…

 Oh, come on, Pravit, everyone can lose his temper. Who knows what circumstances make him ask for help. Besides, if he really didn't work at all he would post here much more often.  ::   
And *Ankitj2*, I second Jasper's advice.
But here's the translation:
Я живу в общежитии университета Британской Колумбии (I assumed that UBC stands for University of British Columbia), в одной комнате с моим товарищем. У меня есть письменный стол, за которым я занимаюсь. У меня есть портативный компьютер с большими колонками.  На нём я слушаю музыку. Моя кровать очень красивая и удобная. На полке много русских, испанских и научных книг. (but if you mean that all these books are science books then it should be: "На полке много научных книг на русском и испанском языках") На стене у меня также много фотографий моей школы и постеров. Я никогда не занимаюсь в библиотеке. Здесь (that is if you mean that it is quiet in your room, if you meant that it is quiet in the library then use "там") очень тихо.

----------


## GijsNL

> На стене у меня также много фотографий моей школы и постеров.

 Я вижу ты употребляешъ слову "также" вместо "тоже". Что различие?

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Friendy  На стене у меня также много фотографий моей школы и постеров.   Я вижу ты употребляешъ слову "также" вместо "тоже". Что различие?

 "также" here means "in addition", "besides", "moreover". Here it can be replaced by "ещё". "тоже" doesn't have this meaning. It's only used when a statement is made that something applies to some situation or person and then it is said that the same statement applies to some different situation or person. In this case "тоже" and "также" are usually interchangeable.
Examples: 
-Сегодня я еду в деревню. 
-Я тоже (еду в деревню). 
Когда идёт дождь, я всегда остаюсь дома. И когда идёт снег тоже.   

> Я вижу ты употребляешъ слову "также" вместо "тоже". Что различие?

 Я вижу ты употребляешь слов*о* "также" вместо "тоже". Что *за* различие?

----------


## Jasper May

Simpel ezelsbruggetje (that's the disadvantage of learning a language from English): Также=bovendien, тоже=ook. Wanneer je ook maar de 'ook' door 'bovendien' kan vervangen, moet je также gebruiken.

----------


## Tu-160

> …и постеров

 Is it a Russian word?   

> Что *за* различие?

 “В чём разница?” natural’нее

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Friendy  …и постеров   Is it a Russian word?

 Nowadays, yes.  ::  But I agree that "плакат" sounds better here.  ::

----------


## GijsNL

> Simpel ezelsbruggetje (that's the disadvantage of learning a language from English): Также=bovendien, тоже=ook. Wanneer je ook maar de 'ook' door 'bovendien' kan vervangen, moet je также gebruiken.

 Спасибо. Это разве удобно  ::  .

----------


## Pravit

> Who knows what circumstances make him ask for help.

 Maybe you should read his posts in this thread, because he details all of his terrible circumstances. Being a lazy cheat and not doing the exam himself, perhaps? But I suppose if he relies on forum members to do the work for him, he won't get much out of classes he's paying money for anyway. I wouldn't mind so much if he at least tried to write his own thing and then had it corrected, but it kind of irks me to think of some lazy guy looking at an exam and scratching his head, then thinking "Oh! I know! I'll just get those nice Russians to do it for me!"  
Let's only hope that whoever checks the exams realizes that it is a little strange for the guy who can't even attempt to do an exercise of this difficulty on his own to submit a perfectly written exam. 
@Friendy: I would urge you not to let this cheat get away with it, but I guess it doesn't really make much difference.    

> Oh, come on, Pravit, everyone can lose his temper.

 I would not lose my temper with people I was begging to finish an exam for me. You could have at least made him repent, grovel, and beg before you helped him cheat   ::   
I have an idea! Let's change MasterRussian.com's name to "RussianNotes.com." We'll pay native speakers to write essays on various topics and charge a small monthly price to sign up and get free Russian essays. For an extra fee you can ask Russians to do homework for you and write personalized essays. Soon we'll expand into the mail-order bride service and charge a small fee for writing love letters to your Russian bride-to-be. I mean, if you're going to do lazy people's work for them, you could at least make money off of it. Sound like a winning plan, MasterAdmin?   ::   
EDIT: Sorry for being the 15th post. I hate the 15th post.

----------


## ankitj2

listen all u chumps .. if u dun wanna help me translate then stay away and dont mess with me .. theres no rules here which says u can get ppl to translate ur exam essays for u. so stop bugging me. i've been a loyal visitor. everyday i look at da verb and da street signs and this is da first time i got a gibberish response. if u ppl got a problem then shut up and sit or go to some other forum. as long as i'm doing everything legal, there's not a damn thing u can do about it.  
p.s - hey pravit "I'll just get those nice Russians to do it for me!"" dont turn this into a racism thingy or anything. i've loved russians i've visited da USSR and one of them wuz kind enuf to lend me his soviet binoculars. sad every country has its own bunch of !@#$%^ and ur one of them.

----------


## Pravit

Oh yea, you kept your bad attitude, asshole. Nice way to beg us "chumps" to do your work for you. You are so big, I feel cowardly in your ultra-cool presence. You're so cool you sign up for Russian then you call us "chumps" and tell us to do your work for you. It's too bad I'm a lowly piece of hash and dollar signs who actually does his own work and doesn't burst into rages at people he asks to help him. 
This would be a better way to ask: 
"pls pls pls pls pls help me d00d i dun kno anything i sign up 4 russin cuz its cool but i dun do work cuz its too hard so be c00l y0 and d0 this shite 4 me and also u r vary vary vary great" 
BTW, you are the one thinking this is a "racism thingy." I don't think you're racist, I just think you're lazy. And stupid.  
P.S.
I love the 15th post. 
P.S.
Friendy, you're too nice. Why don't you lend Ankitijyjiyj2 here your cypress cross?  He has some kissing of Haymarket ground to do  ::

----------


## ankitj2

Pravit u Fcuking bastard ... u know wanna why ? ha ? u son of a bitch. my friend died in a car accident yesterday ... i was with her dead body all the time. u want me to write a russian essay at this time? my exams today and i havent fuckin studied. i know a lot of russian sometimes i screw up on the case. this wuz something personal and i dont want everyone to know. but ur forcing it out of me. fuck off. i hope your entire family dies in a car accident. and i hope u die too.

----------


## ankitj2

bly'ad, cyka, derr'mo, mu'dak and all the russian  swear words at u jackass. lock me block me do wut u want. i'm not coming back to this forum if it has assholes like u on it.

----------


## Pravit

> Pravit u Fcuking bastard ... u know wanna why ? ha ? u son of a bitch. my friend died in a car accident yesterday ... i was with her dead body all the time. u want me to write a russian essay at this time? my exams today and i havent @@@@ studied. i know a lot of russian sometimes i screw up on the case. this wuz something personal and i dont want everyone to know. but ur forcing it out of me. @@@@ off. i hope your entire family dies in a car accident. and i hope u die too.

 Something tells me you're making things up to generate pity from me. For example, someone who had just been involved in a traumatic car accident where a close friend died might have more important things to do than jump right on masterrussian and ask someone to finish their exam for them. You know, they might have to do stuff with the police or go to the hospital or talk to relatives of the friend. How is it that your friend died but you're completely fine? Plus, they would mention other reasons besides "everone in my class is doing it" - they'd say something like "i have personal reasons for doing this so dont judge me", etc. But I'm sorry that your friend died, even if you made them up. As for me dying, it might be tomorrow, or a month from now, or several decades from now. But I can guarantee you I'll die sometime.  
BTW, if the car accident was yesterday, why didn't you study in all the days BEFORE yesterday? Did it ever occur to you to study before the day before the exam? Did it ever occur to you to ask for help before the day before the exam? 
And also, I'll need to know your friend's full name and date of birth. I'm assuming you're at the Vancouver campus of UBC, but I can check at the other campus too. 
Good luck on your exam.

----------


## ankitj2

because i had another exam day before asshole. russians today and i started. our prof gave us da essay question beforehand so we could do it at home and write a good one in da exam. why da fuck u wanna know my friends full name ? who are u a donut eating cop?? fu-k off. her name's christine hwang. watchya gonna do abt it ? bring her back alive u call me a fuckin sympathizer. listen asshole, if u dunno da things happenin in my life, dont even CARE abt it. go take an anti-saddam banner and shout slogans in New Mexico or wherever ur frm.

----------


## Pravit

> because i had another exam day before asshole. russians today and i started. our prof gave us da essay question beforehand so we could do it at home and write a good one in da exam. why da @@@@ u wanna know my friends full name ? who are u a donut eating cop?? fu-k off. her name's christine hwang. watchya gonna do abt it ? bring her back alive u call me a @@@@ sympathizer. listen asshole, if u dunno da things happenin in my life, dont even CARE abt it. go take an anti-saddam banner and shout slogans in New Mexico or wherever ur frm.

 Yeah, that's why I said study BEFORE the day before. Perhaps a week before or two weeks before. Or at least two days before. Or have you had exams one right after another for the past two weeks? 
I'm not a policeman, but I could contact the campus and ask if any students had recently died. If it turns out to be true, I'm sorry, but that's no excuse. What is her date of birth? 
Now you're accusing me of being anti-Saddam. Hey man, I love Saddam. I have pictures of him on my wall. And when did I ever call you a sympathizer? Is it just me, or are you pulling more and more random things out of your ass just to make excuses?

----------


## Pravit

P.S. You didn't explain how she died but you're completely fine. You see, in fatal car accidents, you're usually not allowed to stay with any dead bodies on the scene. The people from the hospital usually take it away. And if the accident was that bad, they would most likely take you too even if you said you felt fine. And it's unlikely you'd be fine after such an accident. Plus, after the wreck, the police try to get the cars off the road, so you see I don't think you could just sit there with the dead body all day. It sounds like a tragic detail thrown in to generate pity. Describe exactly how the accident happened. Was it you driving a semi plowing into your friend's Tercel? 
P.S. I thought you said you weren't coming back.

----------


## ankitj2

listen u son of a bitch. i study 3 langauges and i gota take 'em one at a time. i'll study da way i wan to ok. and u dont need to tell me how i should study. my average in russians a 72% so fuck off. watchya gonna do u faggot ? my friends not even in ubc u aasshole. she's in SFU. (so shut ur mouth idiot) 
and why da hell u wanna know how da accident happened? watchya gonna do ? come here and beat da hell out of me ? ha ? get da hell off my back and go suck up to someone else. i'm not replying anymore to u. go kiss saddams ass and do wut u want. 
ur such a loser dinkface. i still hope u die in a car accident and i hope u die soon.

----------


## Pravit

You are still evading my question: How is it that your friend died, but you're fine? How is it you were able to spend all day with the dead body? And how is it that you were physically and mentally capable of jumping on MasterRussian and asking us to do your work for you after being in a car crash where someone was killed? 
I want to know how the accident happened because otherwise your story is not very credible. You might as well just admit you made the story up. By the way, what is your name? And when were you and Christine Hwang born?  
I wouldn't come over to BC and beat the hell out of you, but I would laugh at you from here for making stories up. Offer some real proof that this happened or give it up. 
Would it make you feel any better if I died? You see, you wouldn't know if I did.

----------


## ankitj2

shut up and sit. i'm not gonna tell u how da accident happened. go do something else. i wont tell u my name i wont tell u how da accident happened and there's not a damn u can do abt it. u can go tell UBC if u want, its not even considered plagiarism. our prof gave us da topic beforehand and i wrote it on my own and all i wanted wuz to croscheck so i wrote da entire thing down here and make sure if wut i wrote wuz write or wrong. so piss off. u bastard.

----------


## Pravit

> shut up and sit. i'm not gonna tell u how da accident happened. go do something else. i wont tell u my name i wont tell u how da accident happened and there's not a damn u can do abt it. u can go tell UBC if u want, its not even considered plagiarism. our prof gave us da topic beforehand and i wrote it on my own and all i wanted wuz to croscheck so i wrote da entire thing down here and make sure if wut i wrote wuz write or wrong. so piss off. u bastard.

 You're not going to tell me how it happened because it obviously never happened. You don't want me to know you or your friend's information because I can check you on your BS(even though I already have). If you would just admit with all honesty you were lying about the accident, I promise I will simply drop it and stop bothering you. But I don't like it when people try to pull BS on me. 
Obviously I can't tell if you were crosschecking or not, but you should know that given any two Russians, each might have written such a paragraph in a different way. That doesn't necessarily mean one of theirs is wrong. I'm pretty sure you're smart enough to realize that, so if you had actually written that, you would have probably posted it and asked "dood is this write??" Don't pretend I don't see you pulling out another little excuse. Why don't you type in what you wrote right now and I'm sure people will be more nice and correct it for you. 
By the way, the professor most likely doesn't expect you to write the paragraph perfectly. I'm sure he'd be happy with whatever you already have and you can maintain that C average of yours.

----------


## ankitj2

o yea u checked on it ?? A AAHAHAHAH gimme the results then fuckface. and i didnt put bullshit on u. u put it on urself. u were da one who put urself in this situation. i wont tell u anythin watchya gonna do? p.s listen bozo da clown ... i'm canadian i dont got russian font on my comp so i just put it up here. now fu-k off. hell next time i get a reply here i wont even talk back. im happy i got my essay corrected by someone. so go kiss sadams ass again. muahahaha

----------


## Pravit

"Check" in the sense of "1. To stop or slow the motion of suddenly, to restrain." For example, "We checked the enemy's advance" or "I'm going to check you on your shit." If I meant I was going to actually ask people, the object of "check" would be "your BS", not "you", for example "I'm going to check on your BS." I can't look into it because I don't have your friend's information. But I've already checked you, because I got you refusing to answer my questions and back up your story a hundred times, which is as good as proof. Also, check this out:  

> my friends not even in ubc u aasshole. she's in SFU. (so shut ur mouth idiot)

 Most people, when talking about a dead person, would say "was." She WAS in SFU. My friend DIDN'T EVEN go to UBC. And although your English is crappy, it certainly can't be that bad. 
I'm not going to do anything, because you have already proved yourself that this never happened - you can't back up your story and you won't give any information.  
Yeah, you dirty Canadians. We Singhalese can put Russian fonts on our computers. It's too bad you live in Canada and you can't put Russian fonts on your computer. Why not write it in translit like you did earlier when you cussed at me? Or ask al(who lives in Vancouver) how he got his computer to write in Cyrllic? 
Again, I'm asking you to write your uncorrected version for us. Actually, why don't you just write your new corrected version for us? You are either much lazier than I thought you were, or a liar. 
BTW, you really believed I liked Saddam that much? 
Just admit you made it up and I'll stop bothering you.

----------


## ankitj2

yo punk watchya gonna do abt my english ha ??? FAGGOT FAGGOT . all u can do i whine like a pussy on here ... Canada ROckz BAby. U can go F.O. .. yea u probably do like saddam i guess .. there are a lotta idiots like u in America no wonder George Bush's ur Prez ... ahahaha ... I hope he sends u to iraq and u get bombed or somethin. bye jerk. I'm gonna study my english now. u can spend all ur life and energy into this.  
once again i didnt BS u .... u brought it on urself by opening up my forum. U BSed urself asshole.

----------


## Pravit

> yo punk watchya gonna do abt my english ha ??? @@@@ @@@@ . all u can do i whine like a pussy on here ... Canada ROckz BAby. U can go F.O. .. yea u probably do like saddam i guess .. there are a lotta idiots like u in America no wonder George Bush's ur Prez ... ahahaha ... I hope he sends u to iraq and u get bombed or somethin. bye jerk. I'm gonna study my english now. u can spend all ur life and energy into this.  
> once again i didnt BS u .... u brought it on urself by opening up my forum. U BSed urself asshole.

 If there are idiots like me(who love Saddam) in America, how is it that George Bush(who doesn't love Saddam) is our president?  
Explain how _you_ making up a story about a car accident was me bringing BS upon myself. Maybe if _I_ was making up the story and telling it to myself, I'd be BSing myself. You could have just admitted you were a lazy ass who didn't study and I would have left it at that. But no, you had to make up a story so I would look bad and people would feel sorry for you. 
Once again, you can admit you made up the story, and I'll stop bothering you.

----------


## ankitj2

ahahahaha LOOOOOSEEEEEERRRRR .... kis my a$$. my story's not BS... as for americans ... go ask anyone in the world and they'll all tell u how stupid yall are. now fu-k off. ahaha ur threatening me ooo i'm scared. keep bothering me all ya want. i dun give a fu-k.

----------


## Pravit

Where in my post did I threaten you? I just told you, again, that if you would just admit you made up the story, I'll leave you alone. BTW, you sound a lot happier now even though your friend just died.  
Some Americans are stupid. I'm not arguing that. My point was that if I love Saddam, and there are many people like me in the US, why would we elect someone who doesn't love Saddam? 
P.S. Get back to your studies so you won't have to ask us for help the next time you're in a terrible car accident.

----------


## ankitj2

yea so i'm happy now i'm rolling with laughter at ur stupidity. watchya gonna do if i .. i aint gonna admit ?

----------


## Pravit

I guess I'll just keep responding to you, since you keep coming back for more and it's humorous for me. You could at least back up your story if you want us to believe it.

----------


## ankitj2

i dun need to backup my story .. ur da one whos pissed off becoz some random person on da internet wants his essay translated so fuck u

----------


## ankitj2

i'm a study now .. u go jerk off or somethin or waste ur time telling ppl how someone from vancouver is lying. i'll get back to u after like a few hours. bye fer now bitchass

----------


## Pravit

I'm pretty sure that anyone who had really been in such a car accident would have at least said something to back up their story by now. If one of my friends had just died and some a*hole on the internet was telling me it didn't happen, I'd pull out everything I could to prove it so people wouldn't be talking shit about my friend's death. Either you don't give a shit about your friend, or more likely, it never happened.

----------


## ankitj2

i dun give a shit abt my friends life jackass. shes dead and theres nuthin i can do to bring her back alive. so u go fuck off now.

----------


## Pravit

> i dun give a @@@@ abt my friends life jackass. shes dead and theres nuthin i can do to bring her back alive. so u go @@@@ off now.

 Well, you certainly did before you got somebody to correct that nonexistent first draft of yours. I see your friend's inconvenient death which prevented you from cramming the day before the exam isn't important now that you've got a perfect essay to write for it.  
And I said caring about a friend's _death_, not life. The least you could do would be to prevent me from talking shit about her death, and I mentioned earlier how I'd feel about it. But either you don't care, or again, more likely, she doesn't exist, and if she does, she isn't dead.  
BTW, you can at least tell me one thing: Did the accident happen in Vancouver, Burnaby, or somewhere in between?

----------


## ankitj2

FUCK OFF  AND DIE !

----------


## Pravit

> @@@@ OFF  AND DIE !

 You could just stop replying to me. Why don't you get back to studying for the next Russian exam? Of course, you can always hang with me refusing to give me details about this "accident" of yours that you've even stopped referring to.  
Tell me: Did this happen in Vancouver, Burnaby, or somewhere in between? Was there anyone else in the car besides you and your friend? If so, what are their names? And I still need your name.

----------


## ankitj2

i wuz in da car jerking off and she saw me in shock and da accident happeneed. it happened in the north-west territory and somehow we got transferred back to Vancouver. isnt dat great u malewhore ?  ::   
Canada rockz baby!  ::

----------


## Pravit

Let's get this straight. A white 1997 2-door Toyota Tercel was eastbound on Waterfalls Route in Northwest Territory when the front passenger, a one Ankit J., began masturbating to the dismay of the driver, Catherine Hwang. Hwang lost control and the car went off the road and into a ditch. Hwang died instantly, but Ankit suffered only minor injuries to his genitals. 
Hey, that's not too bad of a story after all   ::   ::

----------


## ankitj2

yea i hope that solves ur crisis man. considering ur an american i guess u'd absolutely beleive that.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Of course, man. I believe everything. How is that wang of yours doing after the accident?   ::

----------


## Аллан

Pravit: Were you bored today?   ::

----------


## Pravit

Yeah, I had three options:
A) Argue with Ankitj2
B) Get yet another gyro sandwich from "Phoenicia"
C) Play Civilization 3 
B) would be a good option, but I was already kind of full and I hate that bloated feeling. C) would be good too, but I already played quite a bit yesterday(China just kicked the French's asses to a peace treaty and we're messing up India. And Japan is going to have hell to pay once all my Riders are finished. And there's this idiot Japanese Warrior with a Settler stuck on some mountain because my units keep dying trying to get them). And A) required my pressing attention, or else I'd look bad for getting mad at the guy who's friend died, so I had to quickly prove that the car accident never happened or experience severe loss of face    ::

----------


## ankitj2

ahaha there i goes .. shows wut an asshole u are .. ur totally jobless arent u ?? wut'd u do for money ? go sell urself in downtown or wut ?

----------


## Pravit

> ahaha there i goes .. shows wut an asshole u are .. ur totally jobless arent u ?? wut'd u do for money ? go sell urself in downtown or wut ?

 I'm a hobo who learns Russian. I hang out in net cafes sometimes and argue with international students in Canada until the owners throw me out. Then I sort of hang around on street corners. Unfortunately, the city just passed a "no panhandling" bill, so I have to make sure no cops see me. I usually wear a business suit or something so people don't think I'm a hobo. But that polyester gets awfully uncomfortable down here in the summer heat.

----------


## Propp

AHHAHAHAAHAHAA!
I've been reading all this crap for 20 min and I'm really "rolling on the floor laughing". Perhaps I should copy this and then study some useful expressions.

----------


## Pravit

Propp, that's the most animated I've seen you in a while!
Yes, perhaps you can learn such useful expressions as "You shit shit", "You fuck fuck", etc.   ::   ::   
However, the arguments I get into are usually fairly bland. VM's arguments are usually filled with some rather choice expressions.

----------


## waxwing

Well I read Propp's comment on page 4, and I thought, oh this must be good, so I started reading from the beginning. After a while I got bored, just seemed like a lot of drivel. And then I got to the bit about jerking off in the car.
PRICELESS   ::   ::   ::  
Pravit you have excelled yourself. Forget Russian or engineering or whatever. You've found your vocation. Moron baiting  ::  (not to be confused with master baiting  :: )

----------


## Kamion

well this was seven and and a halt minutes well spent.. And this discussion was in translation..... The only thing needing translation here is ankitj2

----------


## Jasper May

Amazing! What an idiot.  ::  Thanks, ankitj2! You've warmed me up to go watch Monty Python now.  ::

----------


## Sean

I hope its not too late to put in my two cents but I couldn't resist. If his friend was involved in a car crash wouldn't he be able to get an extension. And if your uni is any good it should have cryllic on the campus computers. Pravit you rule. the other guy is a moron who keeps on writing da all the time witch I think is really stupid.

----------


## Viva

Pravit and ankitj2, why you stoped talking ?  ::  There were so many intresting expressions like ... Ah Forgot again  ::  somethink like "чурбан"or "башка" and many other ::

----------


## Propp

Yes, I also learned something, a new word "wang" for example...  ::   ::

----------


## al

BTW, a car accident involving death is a really big event in this city, and there weren't any accidents on the news lately.

----------


## al

PS  *Pravit*: Civ3 rules, dood  ::

----------

